# solar



## philk1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Solar Rebates are available under the Federal Renewable Energy Scheme.The Federal Government Renewable Energy Scheme offers Small-scale Technology Certificates (STC's) to anyone that installs a Solar PV System on their property. These certificates have a market value that fluctuates and are financially traded.


----------

